# Black Middle School Student forced to drink white teammates urine



## Melaninme (Mar 6, 2021)

If this were my son, you would have heard the song "Everybody was kung-fu fighting" playing
in the background while I was on my way to the school, the homes of the teammates, school board, etc....
I would have been locked up for sure!    Just sick, sick!


----------



## mensa (Mar 6, 2021)

I can't even explain what or how I feel. The words anger or rage are not descriptive enough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melaninme (Mar 6, 2021)

mensa said:


> I can't even explain what or how I feel. The words anger or rage are not descriptive enough!!!!!!!!!


I agree. They are not.  This is just pure evil!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 6, 2021)

I’d be in jail and at least two of those boys would be 6 feet under before the police caught up to me. A huge settlement is in his future but it won’t make up for the abuse and therapy he’ll require.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 6, 2021)

Where do these creatures come from??  Humans have a bit of humanity for living and breathing.....anything.   

I hope this is a prank.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord please cover my nieces and nephews I wouldn’t do well in jail


----------



## mensa (Mar 6, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> Lord please cover my nieces and nephews I wouldn’t do well in jail


And my child, and also my future grandchildren.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 7, 2021)

When do we ride?


----------



## SoniT (Mar 9, 2021)

This story is sickening. Roland Martin interviewed the young man, his mother, and attorney.


----------



## chucktownqt (Mar 20, 2021)

This is despicable! Why in the world would she let her black son go to a white boy sleep over knowing he gets bullied?! SMH


----------



## Melaninme (Mar 20, 2021)

chucktownqt said:


> This is despicable! Why in the world would she let her black son go to a white boy sleep over knowing he gets bullied?! SMH


This is what I was thinking also.  Makes no sense; none whatsoever!  There's some blame to be given to the mom 
for this poor error in judgment.

Could not and would not have been me!  My son could have begged me to go from sun up to sun down and my answer
would have been NO!


----------

